# ingrediients



## Jeff.carter (Jul 29, 2021)

would it be suitable to replace beer in a recipe withe ginger ale or ginger beer. i have an allergy to alcohol. thanks


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2021)

You can do it but you're gonna get a totally different flavor profile. Have you considered any of the non alcoholic beers that are available? Those may be a viable option.

Robert


----------



## Jeff.carter (Jul 29, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> You can do it but you're gonna get a totally different flavor profile. Have you considered any of the non alcoholic beers that are available? Those may be a viable option.
> 
> Robert


thank you i'll have to think hard on it.  im 8 yrs sober.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 29, 2021)

Alcohol burns off at cooking temperature and is non existent in the finished product.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 29, 2021)

Jeff.carter said:


> thank you i'll have to think hard on it.  im 8 yrs sober.


I  am 33 years sober so I’ll chime in. Despite the fact it burns off the taste and smell can be a strong trigger.  Because it’s obvious you are nervous about it you  should simply substitute something like you mentioned or skip the recipe entirely. Your sobriety is far more important than any recipe. What are you looking at that calls for beer? Here is a nice link on some subs for various dishes that call for alcohol. https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes...wine/the-best-alcohol-substitutes-for-cooking


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 29, 2021)

Best reply ever Jeff .


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 30, 2021)

Congrats on the sobriety 
J
 Jeff.carter
 and 

 jcam222
 .

Robert 

 txsmoker
 had a great suggestion with the NA or what used to be called near beer.  I don't know of any other flavor profile to replace beer.   

The base level (non alcohol) smell and taste of beer, wine, or liquors is the major sauce ingredient.
i have to work around my wife that doesn't like either the alcohol or the base flavors.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Alcohol burns off at cooking temperature and is non existent in the finished product.



I thought this too. But, in reality and especially important to those in Recovery, depending on several factors, other ingredients, cooking temp, size of the pan and cooking method, Simmer, Sauté, Baked, anywhere from 5% to 85% Alcohol may still remain in the finished dish, even after a couple Hours of cooking! Some additional info...JJ





__





						No Worries, the Alcohol Burns Off During Cooking—But, Does It Really?
					

The holiday gathering featured family favorites with a twist. My friend infused each recipe with the unique profiles of booze: beer cornbread, beef with wine sauce, carrots in bourbon sauce, salad greens tossed with a champagne vinaigrette, and amaretto apple crisp. However, this feast worried...




					www.isu.edu


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2021)

Jeff.carter said:


> would it be suitable to replace beer in a recipe withe ginger ale or ginger beer. i have an allergy to alcohol. thanks



What Dish are trying to make. Different substitutes for different Beers and Recipe.
Are you looking to use Beer for Flavor and/or Color, Malt, Bitterness, Dark color of Stout? Or Leavening like in Beer Batter? 
We can get you close regardless...JJ


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 30, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I thought this too. But, in reality and especially important to those in Recovery, depending on several factors, other ingredients, cooking temp, size of the pan and cooking method, Simmer, Sauté, Baked, anywhere from 5% to 85% Alcohol may still remain in the finished dish, even after a couple Hours of cooking! Some additional info...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is great need to know information there. Thanks Chef JJ


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 30, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Because it’s obvious you are nervous about it you should simply substitute something like you mentioned or skip the recipe entirely. Your sobriety is far more important than any recipe.



Obviously I was not aware of your situation when I replied about the NA beer. Jeff has given you the best advice you're likely to get. The taste can trigger memories from a past that you don't want to revisit. There are SOOOO many great things you can cook without potentially compromising the most important thing in your life. Jeff...excellent response my friend and very solid advice.

Robert


----------



## zwiller (Jul 30, 2021)

All great points already.  Beer sounds really sexy for cooking (especially manly foods) but in my experience it does not perform anyway you expect or add much real flavor.  The only thing it really brings is a little acidity and that is easily substituted. In addition to Jeff's ideas, you can use dark malt extract to add sweetness and body like dark beers would and use bitters to add bitterness like that of hops.  I am certain these will perform better than actually using beer.  Beer can chicken and all that type of stuff is bogus.  I am a super smeller BTW.   What recipe you looking at?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2021)

zwiller said:


> can use dark malt extract to add sweetness and body like dark beers would and use bitters to add bitterness like that of hops.



Interesting idea. Ive seen Malt Vinegar, Cola, for color and acid balance and a little Cocoa Powder, as a Stout Substitute...JJ


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 30, 2021)

I agree. As said, it would depend on the recipe- what I am trying to make. If I was making "beer batter" yes, Ginger Ale or Ginger Beer would easily work in its place. 
If I was making something like a Beer Cheese Soup, then using one of the other suggestions such as a malt extract.


----------



## Jeff.carter (Jul 30, 2021)

Jeff.carter said:


> would it be suitable to replace beer in a recipe withe ginger ale or ginger beer. i have an allergy to alcohol. thanks


I was thinking beer can chicken of course. And also using it as a marinade and a mop sauce. A friend of mine uses beer sauce on on his chicken and im reluctant to enjoy it.  All of the ideas are good.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 30, 2021)

Jeff.carter said:


> I was thinking beer can chicken of course. And also using it as a marinade and a mop sauce. A friend of mine uses beer sauce on on his chicken and im reluctant to enjoy it.  All of the ideas are good.


So for beer can chicken you can literally use anything. I’ve used root beer, ginger ale , Dr Pepper and even just water in a can. ZERO impact on flavor between them. As far as for a baste I’d just go with a standard baste for chicken.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 30, 2021)

Jeff.carter said:


> A friend of mine uses beer sauce on on his chicken and im reluctant to enjoy it. All of the ideas are good.


I used to fish with a guy that had the same allergy . I would only bring water and made sure I didn't have a hat or shirt that advertised the wrong thing . 
Not knocking anyone , just saying . 

Anyway , go thru the jelly and jam isle at the store . I just picked up some apricot preserves for a future double smoked ham . Pick something you like , and cut it with a something else you like . heat it on the stove and season to taste . Add the rub you're using . Just watch the sugars so it doesn't get to dark . 
Keep us posted and post it up when you do it .


----------



## ofelles (Jul 30, 2021)

You have received some very good advise/substitutes for cooking without alcohol.   I too have long term sobriety and find I can replicate the flavor in most dishes.   One day/meal at a time


----------



## zwiller (Jul 30, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Interesting idea. Ive seen Malt Vinegar, Cola, for color and acid balance and a little Cocoa Powder, as a Stout Substitute...JJ


Those would also work well.  You can even go as far as using stout extract which is unfermented beer reduced down including the hops.  Seriously tho, even in beer cheese soup I bet malt vinegar would work better than beer.  It's somewhat well known in homebrewing circles that cooking with beer is just blah.  The caveat would be an extremely hoppy IPA type beer in an very bland food say bread.  Even then, the effect is mild at best and not worth risking sobriety over.  You could use this instead: https://hopwtr.com/ If cooking with beer was a big deal I would say so even in a thread with sober guys, but dead serious, it's fantasy for lack of a better word.



Jeff.carter said:


> I was thinking beer can chicken of course. And also using it as a marinade and a mop sauce. A friend of mine uses beer sauce on on his chicken and im reluctant to enjoy it.  All of the ideas are good.


You need a new friend.   Beer can chicken is pure fantasy and I have researched this. What is actually happening is the beer can setup keeps the bird in a better position on the grill/smoker so it cooks more evenly. Lots of guys spatchcock for this but I just halve it so it's easier to handle. This year I made the best chicken ever. Happened to be jerk chicken but could be another flavor. Cliff notes: rub several days in advance, smoke 325F until 160F IT breast and 180F IT drums.


----------



## schlotz (Jul 30, 2021)

Jeff.carter said:


> I was thinking beer can chicken of course. And also using it as a marinade and a mop sauce. A friend of mine uses beer sauce on on his chicken and im reluctant to enjoy it.  All of the ideas are good.


Just sub water for the beer.  You cannot taste the difference.  In fact, I've made it many times with just an empty soda can to help steady the bird.  If interested, see recipe in the sig below.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2021)

You can season your Chicken as desired and use the Basting Sauce below. Has a great flavor...JJ

*Pit Chicken aka, Roadside Chicken*

This Chicken is Grilled/Smoked and sold all across the country at Roadside Stands and at Firehouse Fund Raiser BBQ's. Here is my version

*Pit Chix Basting Sauce*

2C Apple Cider Vinegar
1C Olive or other Oil
2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste
1/4C Brown Sugar
1T Smoked Paprika
2 tsp Granulated Garlic
2 tsp Granulated Onion
2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper
1 tsp Celery Salt
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Chipotle powder. Add more if you like Heat.
1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice
2Lrg Egg Yolks

The Chicken is Char Grilled/Smoked over indirect heat at 325-350°F until the Internal Temp (IT) reaches 165 in the Breast meat and 175°F in the Thighs. If the skin is not Crisp enough, a few minutes, turning frequently, over direct heat will get you there.
I squirt or Brush the Sauce on with a Sports Bottle about every 15-20 minutes. Tyipically I use all but 1/2 cup that I take to the Table to add a fresh Punch of flavor. Great Stuff!...


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 31, 2021)

Beer is a distinctive sweet and sour (bitter) additive to sauces and marinades.
To remove the beer (and the flavor) do not use malt (sweet) or hops (sour)  based additives.
Most vinegar (outside of malt) is pretty neutral.  I would use rice or coconut myself.  I do not like distilled vinegar and apple cider is often too flavored for my recipes.
Sugars is a long list.  I would go with brown or palm sugar as it has a bit of flavor.


zwiller said:


> ...
> Beer can chicken is pure fantasy and I have researched this.
> ...
> Lots of guys spatchcock for this but I just halve it so it's easier to handle. This year I made the best chicken ever. Happened to be jerk chicken but could be another flavor. Cliff notes: rub several days in advance, smoke 325F until 160F IT breast and 180F IT drums.


I spatchcock (cut out the spine) and half (split the keel) for much better oven cooked or grilled yard bird.

This is a SMF outstanding thread.  An "issue" was raised and 100% support from members posting suggestions.


----------



## SKade (Jul 31, 2021)

Jeff.carter said:


> I was thinking beer can chicken of course. And also using it as a marinade and a mop sauce. A friend of mine uses beer sauce on on his chicken and im reluctant to enjoy it.  All of the ideas are good.


Ginger beer in a marinade or brine sounds like a great idea. I can see it lending itself well to a lot of styles. I honestly can’t believe I haven’t incorporated it into my jerk chicken before. I have found that it goes great in burnt ends. I second the spatchcock method for chicken. In my opinion far superior to beer can. When it comes to food use what you like and don’t feel like you have to replicate certain flavors. There is no reason to use or be around any ingredients that you don’t want to. There is literally a world full of flavors out there. Congrats on the sobriety and keep fighting. Let me know how ginger beer works as a mop sauce cause if it’s not to sugary I think you might be on to something there.


----------

